

Handwritten Thank You Cards for Businesses - dherik
http://thankably.com

======
sashah0708
working on the same project. Are you getting customers? What are your future
plans?

~~~
dherik
We've had customers since day one. I've been in the sales industry for 13
years and have been hitting my friends and associates since inception.

